# blastocysts v embryos



## lemony (May 23, 2014)

Hi folks- so after many dramas yesterday I now have 2 embryos on board. There was a question that I forgot to ask yesterday and hoped you may all be able to help me. 
My embryos are apparently good quality and graded well but only 2 days post collection.  If they are so good why wouldn't they be left to develop into blastocysts? As I understand blastocysts have a much better chance of reaching a positive outcome- is that right?
Any advice would be great so I can try and turn my head off from thinking about all these things!!


----------



## Mercury (Jan 31, 2012)

The main advantage of blastocyst transfer is that they are selecting the best of the embryos. If you only had 2 embryos going (as I did) then they are already your best ones, so should go back where they belong. There is a suggestion that another advantage of blastocyst transfer is that they are going into the uterine cavity at the right time, whereas a 2 or 3 day old embryo from natural conception would still be in the Fallopian tubes. But I think there's enough success stories not to worry about that too much! Good luck, hope the madness of the 2ww is kind to you.


----------



## lemony (May 23, 2014)

Thx mercury that's really interesting x


----------



## Moldog (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi 
My understanding of it all is if you have 3 good ones by day 3 then you may make it to day 5!


----------



## hobnob (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi just to say my daughter was a result of a day 2 embryo  Also, I had my FET on Tuesday 10th and they are day 2 also. Good luck x


----------



## Mel D (Jan 18, 2013)

Clinics in the UK don't like to go to day 5 blastocyst as they don't want you to have none to transfer back. They can't say once they go back what happens and then the onus is on you. But very few embryos make it to blastocyst,  about 20% on average. If you only have two eggs then that's low odds. In my opinion if they don't make it to day 5 they wouldn't have made it anyway.  Ladies who get pregnant on 2 and 3 day transfers would in my opinion have also got pregnant if the embryos had been left to day 5. It doesn't make a difference, if they make it they make it. We decided last cycle to see what would happen if we went to day 5, 3 of 7 made it that far but only one was a blastocyst, the other two were compacted and progressed no further. We met the stats in that 1 of 7 made it but wasn't good enough to become our baby. We are of course fighting heavy odds at 42 yrs of age but we couldn't face another false hope in the 2ww. Some of the best looking embryos on day 2 or 3 never make it to day 5 and some do. It's the best way to sort the weak from the strong early on if you have enough eggs but otherwise I see no reason why they should not be snuggling down in their rightfil place. The best of luck to you x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Me again. 

My son is the result of a two day transfer.  My clinic wouldn't risk going to blast because we only had two embryos that fertilised properly.

X


----------

